
Derek Sivers on E-Myth Revisited (2004) - JepZ
https://sivers.org/book/EMythRevisited
======
robodale
After having read E-Myth Revisited, I'm revamping how I work "in" versus "on"
my business. I'm documenting the various activities and roles I fill, and
preparing to hire help where I feel someone else could fill that role.

